
Securing a PHP Application in 2016: The Pocket Guide - CiPHPerCoder
https://paragonie.com/blog/2016/07/securing-php-application-in-2016-pocket-guide
======
umren
> Securing a PHP Application in 2016

STEP 1: Secure it by not using PHP in 2016 STEP 2: ??? STEP 3: PROFIT.

~~~
CiPHPerCoder
Are you claiming that it's impossible to write secure PHP code?

